# 2012 altima with cvt sounds like a diesel ??



## slamber (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a 2012 Altima 2.5 with a cvt 
It sounds like a diesel, its very loud, Is this normal ??? 
It also feels like it is hesitating moving its gear between 40 and 70 k 
bad cvt ?????


----------

